# Best wood recurve bows for 3D



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Impossible question to answer Bowguy. Wood recurve? Self bow that is steam bent to recurve profile, All wood laminated to recurve profile, fiberglass recurve??????? Weight too is VERY individual for each shooter.

"BEST" is at best subjective and depends on SOO many considerations that it just CANNOT be answered. How well do you shoot, what is your physical condition?

"Best wood recurve for 3D" ???? The one YOU shoot well and are happy with.

Arne


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

I was more into finding out who are the big dogs on the 3D game.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

In the ASA, NFAA or IBO it's metal bows. Wood isn't terribly competitive under current rules.

Grant


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Arne and Grant are both correct here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Is wood really less competitive or is it just the current belief that metal is more accurate? I'd wager most guys winning shoots would do just fine with a decent wood recurve.

As far as brands, that's hard because there are a lot of great recurves made of wood. If you're shooting 3D choose a weight you can dominate, get something long enough to be smooth and stable, find one with a decent grip, nice balance, and enough speed and give em' hell.


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

The one you own.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Str8 Shooter said:


> Is wood really less competitive or is it just the current belief that metal is more accurate? I'd wager most guys winning shoots would do just fine with a decent wood recurve.
> 
> As far as brands, that's hard because there are a lot of great recurves made of wood. If you're shooting 3D choose a weight you can dominate, get something long enough to be smooth and stable, find one with a decent grip, nice balance, and enough speed and give em' hell.


^^THIS^^

I'm not a competitive archer...but after owning many bows in a relatively short period of time?...I am of the opinion that as compared too the archers skill, diligence and determination?....there's very little difference in the top bloodlines of any breed of bows where 3D is concerned as the term "It's Not The Bow" is never more relevant than it is when it comes too 3D.

Some may contend that the adjustable tune-ability the metal ILF's afford is an advantage...and if that bodes well in their mind and elevates their confidence levels in their gear?...so be it...but I would contend that 3D distances?...any of your top shelf bolt-downs (and even well sorted single piece wood bows) give up nothing too them as there's no adjustment necessary...they are already "There" per the Bowyer...Think: Covert Hunter, Black Douglas, Dryad, Bob Lee and rumor has it that Dewayne Martin put many a machined riser ILF back in it's case when he was shooting his Black Widow a few years back.

How much draw weight?...as much as you can control with absolute authority to the point where it plays no role whatsoever in your shot or rushes you in any way to where it is NEVER a consideration let alone a factor that controls you or your shot...for some of the more consistent best?...this typically ranges in the high 30's too the low 40's poundage wise...also?...take into consideration that GPP is GPP so whether you're shooting 259gr arrows off a 37# bow or 294gr arrows off a 42# bow?...you're getting the same performance levels at 7GPP (grains per pound) but the archer with the 37# bow is enjoying a 5# less hold weight advantage.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The Big Dogs are shooting metal for a reason.

But don't let the two actual competitive 3D shooters who posted get in the way of all this lovely armchair archery.


Grant


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Do I count as one of the two? 

I'll stand by what I said, there's no reason wood can't be competitive at any major 3D tournament. Yes, many of the top shooters like metal but if a rule was forced making everyone shoot wood bows the scores would probably remain constant.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

If I was strictly going competitive with a wood risers bow I would get a Border 25" Covert Hunter or DX ILF and have them make a grip that I liked. Then find a good set of limbs. I would go with Border limbs also but there are many other limbs to play with. I would also get the riser with some phenolic in it to make it heavier.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Just as a friendly reminder before any further snarky comments are made?...."THIS"...was the O.P.'s original question....



BOWGUY007 said:


> *Just wondering what wood recurve bows you guys are using for 3D only,*what kind of weight are you all shooting?


peace, out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

With fiberglass, carbon and phenolic, wood bows are becoming less wood. It is more precise to say non-metal and non carbon fiber, unless you are talking about a self bow. The Border Covert Hunter is a very high tech "wood bow". I think I could shoot FITA target with it. It is very high tech, and very impressive.

As far as whether wood is competitive, Alan Eagleton, Ben Rogers, Mark Applegate, etc., use metal. Most anyone I have ever seen high on the leader board is shooting metal. That is not to say they could not shoot impressive scores with a PSE Snake if they had to.

IBO has a traditional recurve division where you shoot off the shelf. Even those folks use metal. That is the division where I would shoot the Covert Hunter if I were not shooting RU or Longbow.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Asking which wood bows are winning at the top of 3D is like asking which mountain bikes are winning the Tour de France.

Grant


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Grants got a point


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

He certainly does but metal won't make a poor shot a less poor shot. Not even a little bit. Neither will wood make a great shot a lesser shot. A well tuned bow you have confidence in will get you more points than the material it's made from.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Grants got a point


But he had to add words to make that point...the O.P. didn't ask which bows were "Winning".

Obviously the O.P. has a preference for wood bows...like many others here.


----------



## JasonJ (Feb 10, 2016)

JINKSTER said:


> But he had to add words to make that point...the O.P. didn't ask which bows were "Winning".
> 
> Obviously the O.P. has a preference for wood bows...like many others here.


But if they weren't "winning", they wouldn't be the "big dogs" would they? 

I think we're getting into a semantic debate now...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> But he had to add words to make that point...the O.P. didn't ask which bows were "Winning".
> 
> Obviously the O.P. has a preference for wood bows...like many others here.


In the OP you either have to ignore the word "wood" or "best". I chose to ignore wood, you chose to ignore best.


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

What I'm reading is that finding the "best" wood 3D bow is fairly irrelevant if one wants to be among the best 3D scorers. 

Even if the archer found a wood bow that is the absolute best 3D bow for him to use, in all likelihood he'd be better off with a metal based bow if his intent is to be among the most competitive scorers. 

Am I getting that right? If so, and the archer's intention is to shoot a wood bow anyway even with the recognition that he is unlikely to score as well with it as other archers using metal risers, then I'm going to fall back to my advice above. The best wood bow to use is the one you have. Just go shoot, and have fun. 

If the idea is to be super competitive, then it's sounding like the consensus is that wood risers are a poor choice.


----------



## theskyiscrying (Nov 24, 2015)

So, for the uneducated on this topic, please tell me why the top archers use metal risers? What makes them "better"? Why do they choose them versus a wood riser? In other words, to frame it for this post, what would the OP be giving up if he goes wood?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> In the OP you either have to ignore the word "wood" or "best". I chose to ignore wood, you chose to ignore best.


I ignored nothing...but I did manage to keep the words in context.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

I think Dewayne was doing very well with his Black Widow before metal. And Rick Welch didn't do to bad either. I think the top guys score wouldn't drop much at all if they had an equivalent 25" riser but there are not that many out there.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Str8 Shooter said:


> Is wood really less competitive or is it just the current belief that metal is more accurate? I'd wager most guys winning shoots would do just fine with a decent wood recurve.
> 
> As far as brands, that's hard because there are a lot of great recurves made of wood. If you're shooting 3D choose a weight you can dominate, get something long enough to be smooth and stable, find one with a decent grip, nice balance, and enough speed and give em' hell.


Shooting my Bear Take Down [email protected]" in my basement range this winter. I decided to put stick some limbs and a sting on the Hoyt Avalon Plus riser and shoot it bare bow. Shooting the same 2014 X7 shafts out of both bows groups of 7 arrows are good out of the Bear TD. First end out of the Hoyt 41#bow second arrow robin hoods the first arrow. Second arrow. I will never be able to shoot a Bear, a Black Widow or any wooden handled bow as well as an elevated rest, machined aluminum riser, carbon limb bow.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

While I don't feel that my ability gives e the credibility to tell anybody how much of a difference any riser is going to make, I would say that when the difference in wood/glass/carbon conglomerates versus metal becomes significant in limiting accuracy, you're way beyond the skill level of the average recreational shooter. Even if I had more motivation and practiced regularly, I can't see myself performing at a level competitive with Alan Eagleton, or Ben Rogers, or any of you other dedicated, high-performing, top level 3d shooters.

To me, at my level, I don't feel that my wood/carbon riser holds me back much at all. In fact, average 3d scores seem higher, if anything, though I think that is more due to differences in limb stacking behavior, holding weight, and possibly string angle, but to be honest, I really don't know.

At a point where you actually are competitive with those top shooters, prrobably, yeah, want to use more or less what they're using to win, in whatever speific iteration works for you, and it will probably be a chore and a journey figuring out exactly what that is. Long metal riser with low weight 'target' limbs has a lot of possible combinations.

However, until that time, for the overwhelming bulk, personal fit, familiarity, and training are going to swamp the effects of one particular equipment variable.

That being said, the devil compels me to point out that a metal riser is way more flexible when it comes to allowing you to play with stuff to figure out your 'ideal' arrow slinger, whether it ultimately involves wood or not.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I've had some dang great ones of both and while I held tighter groupings in a more consistent fashion with the heavier machined ILF rigs that were superbly balanced while donning stabs and in a pristine state of tune?...they were also more settled during the aiming process as well as better behaved during and after the loose...more mass equals more stability and more stability equals more accuracy on a more consistent level.

That said?...by a thin margin...especially at distances of 25yds and less...but I can see where such would gain great importance as shot distances grow and involvement in heated BB competition is the order of the day but given my druthers?...I just prefer the simplicity of shooting off the shelf with wood bows...I find it more relaxing and arguably more rewarding.

5 Arrows mentioned how he shoots better with....

*"an elevated rest, machined aluminum riser, carbon limb bow."*

and so did I...in part due too the advantages metal risers have that I mentioned above but I mostly contribute that increase in accuracy too the elevated rest...it gets the arrow closer up under my eye and reduces the visual gaps and this is why most organizations segregate these two different styles and classes. 


however?...in my neck of the swamps?...I don't get much exposure too BB competition...and probably wouldn't be real motivated to partake in such if I did...as it's just not my preferred style...and this may be the case with....and why...the O.P. inquired about "Wood Bows".


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

In the past 6 years I've shot the IBO Trad worlds I have seen more than enough guys using wood bows win or score in the top 3 or 5 in classes that allow metal bows. I know that I've seen guys using Black Widow, Bob Lee, Zipper, Whippenstick, Tradtech Pinnacle, Ancient Spirits (I think), G.W. Flannagan, Dakota Bows, and more that I can't remember. All these bows have been used at very high levels and were used to shoot scores that would have been competitive in other divisions. There have also been a number of guys who have won and placed well using metal risers, too. Go to one of these shoots and you'll find the top dogs are winning because they can keep it together for three rounds while shooting against some of the best traditional archers out there. 

Metal risers can offer some advantages in terms of fit and tune ability. It's easy to dial in your limb bolts for tuning, or swap a grip so it fits better. You can play with different limbs or tiller settings. Does that mean that those bows are measurably more accurate... hard to say. We aren't shooting at 70 or 90 meters, we're talking 33 yards and in for most competitive 3D in the US. If you're talking the off-the-shelf classes you can't use a rest or weights or a stabilizer. Does that metal in the middle really make a difference compared to a wood bow that is long in the riser and similar in mass weight? If you want to compare setups using rests and stabs, well, that's a little different story but at closer distances it isn't the gulf it's made out to be.

You want to be successful, you have to believe that what you are shooting is the best option for you. Some folks believe that is a tricked out ILF riser and top end limbs, others it's a well made bow crafted from wood and glass. As long as you believe your equipment won't let you down you'll do fine.And, just because what you believe is best doesn't fit someone elses description doesn't make one choice invalid or lesser.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

^^THAT^^ .....and?.....

"The Bow"?....plays such a pathetically small fraction in the overall scheme of things?...of what makes a winner?....that it's almost not even worthy of discussion...in 3D venues?...Dewayne, Calvin & Dana Chatoo could probably make the podium if they were shooting excels and sages! LOL!


----------



## octocog (May 21, 2015)

^^^"Dewayne, Calvin & Dana Chatoo could probably make the podium if they were shooting excels and sages!"

True! My Samick Journey with a Hoyt Super Rest and tuned arrows is incredibly accurate - far more accurate than my shooting skills. Better archers are great with it. Top notch shooters like Dewayne, etc would undoubtedly still slay the competition with any decent bow/arrow combo.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

BOWGUY007 said:


> Just wondering what wood recurve bows you guys are using for 3D only,what kind of weight are you all shooting?


South Cox Stalker Stick bow Coyote, #51 @ 27"


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

[
Thanks for the great post. 



QUOTE=Str8 Shooter;1090706330]In the past 6 years I've shot the IBO Trad worlds I have seen more than enough guys using wood bows win or score in the top 3 or 5 in classes that allow metal bows. I know that I've seen guys using Black Widow, Bob Lee, Zipper, Whippenstick, Tradtech Pinnacle, Ancient Spirits (I think), G.W. Flannagan, Dakota Bows, and more that I can't remember. All these bows have been used at very high levels and were used to shoot scores that would have been competitive in other divisions. There have also been a number of guys who have won and placed well using metal risers, too. Go to one of these shoots and you'll find the top dogs are winning because they can keep it together for three rounds while shooting against some of the best traditional archers out there. 

Metal risers can offer some advantages in terms of fit and tune ability. It's easy to dial in your limb bolts for tuning, or swap a grip so it fits better. You can play with different limbs or tiller settings. Does that mean that those bows are measurably more accurate... hard to say. We aren't shooting at 70 or 90 meters, we're talking 33 yards and in for most competitive 3D in the US. If you're talking the off-the-shelf classes you can't use a rest or weights or a stabilizer. Does that metal in the middle really make a difference compared to a wood bow that is long in the riser and similar in mass weight? If you want to compare setups using rests and stabs, well, that's a little different story but at closer distances it isn't the gulf it's made out to be.

You want to be successful, you have to believe that what you are shooting is the best option for you. Some folks believe that is a tricked out ILF riser and top end limbs, others it's a well made bow crafted from wood and glass. As long as you believe your equipment won't let you down you'll do fine.And, just because what you believe is best doesn't fit someone elses description doesn't make one choice invalid or lesser.[/QUOTE]


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Str8 Shooter said:


> Is wood really less competitive or is it just the current belief that metal is more accurate? I'd wager most guys winning shoots would do just fine with a decent wood recurve.


Last year Hungarian guy won IFAA world 3D Bowhunters and then went on to take 4th in WA3D worlds in Barebow with his own made wood riser and ILF limbs. 

Once you have your Form/Tune it's really about confidence, most trust and just feel more confident with a metal ILF (normally more tune options as well) but a quality wood riser can cut it with the big boys, at least in short range 3D game.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice to know Mr. Morely!


----------

